# Portsmouth to Bibao



## 91467 (May 1, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Portugal this year and have decide to travel with 
P & O from Portsmouth to Bilbao. We have searched several web sites and all are quoting the same price - does anyone know of how to get reduced fares on this route or is it just a standard fare for everyone?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Unless you are pushed for time I wouldn't do it this way. It is usually cheaper to drive and much more interesting. By sea there is nothing to see and on top of your fare add the cost of meals and time at the bar.

It will take you 3 to 4 days to drive but much better to take a week and take in some sights.

peedee


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

You won't get see whales and dolphins on the land route 

See them here


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jane&Don,

You should get a discount if you're a member of the caravan club.

If you're not a member, pm me all your sailing times etc and i'll try and get an online quote for you, then you'll know whether its worth your while joining or not :wink: 

pete.


----------



## 91467 (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Unless you are pushed for time I wouldn't do it this way. It is usually cheaper to drive and much more interesting. By sea there is nothing to see and on top of your fare add the cost of meals and time at the bar.
> 
> It will take you 3 to 4 days to drive but much better to take a week and take in some sights.
> 
> peedee


Thanks for that, but we travelled this way last year but to Santander instead of Bilbao, mainly because we wanted to get straight down to the good weather. Very often there is snow on the way down through France, and we don,t mind spending time on the boat as it is still part of the holiday!


----------

